# 1st post



## whatnow213 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello all, been lurking here and I decided that I should finally post a couple questions.

I just got a new tablesaw for free from an awesome friend. It's a 1997 jwts10 and it has no manual or any safety features.

I am looking at getting a shark guard,does anyone have experience with this? Also the fence looks a little rough , any recommendations for a quality fence for this particular saw that won't break the bank?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Love to help, but I'm not fluent in table saw. All I can say is Welcome to LJs, hope someone knowledgeable chimes in!


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Welcome to LJ

Start at the manf. website, most all tools have their manuals available on line nowadays, as for the guard/safety features, the most valuable safety feature is learning proper techniques and practices, I'll bet well over half of the LJ's here have their TS blade guards on a shelf somewhere. For the fence, again, go to the manf. and look to see if a current fence can be fit to your saw, check price, then look at Vega, and or Biesmyer, it'll come down to what you want to spend.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

You should be able to find the manual on line. Lots of manufacturers for accessories out there. Your manufacturer should have some recommendations for you.

Welcome to Lumberjocks


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome to LJ, I have no idea what a 1997 jwts10 is, so I can't help you there.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Here's a link to the manual. This should be a good saw, and most common accessories should be available for it.

Personally, I wouldn't jump into replacing that fence unless you have used the saw for a while and are having problems with it.


----------



## whatnow213 (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome. I am just starting out with woodworking. I enjoy it so much I wish I would have done this 30 years ago!

ChefHDAN- I was thinking about the shark guard splitter. Don't want to have a big dent in my head.

Charlie M- Thanks for the link. I will try working with the current fence first (once the saw is in one piece). Looks could be deceiving, especially since I don't know what to look for.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome to LJ. I agree with chefHDAN, a guard won't be what keeps you safe in the long run, it's using the saw properly. No matter what devices you have a mistake will get you hurt. Now combine good practices with the safety devices and you're doing all you can. My guard sits in a shelf, always has. I would like to get a riving knife, but in don't think I can get one for my GO575. Good luck with the saw and enjoy.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome! and enjoy. I looked at the shark guard when I was looking for safety for the TS. I ended up going with the microjig splitter because it was easy to remove and could stilll handle non through cuts. I'd also reccomend the Grrip'r hold down's they are not cheap but woth the money. Take care.


----------



## whatnow213 (Jul 5, 2014)

bonesbr549- How does the micro jig work on 5' long 2×4 or 4×4s? Does the small size of the splitter make a difference when working with thicker wood?

I am definitely going to get that grrip'r for small projects.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Ha Bones, that reminds me, I have the micro jig on a shelf somewhere too, it gave me a headache just trying to understand the instructions… think I'll tool over to youtube I'm sure someone has to have put up a walkthrough video to explain it simply for me


----------



## whatnow213 (Jul 5, 2014)

Finished putting it together. Had to drill out a bolt broken on the motor mount pin. Tried to upload a picture from my phone but it failed. Thanks for the advice. I'm going to keep the stock fence and go with the micro jig .


----------

